# How to look at temperatures from Russian Met Office?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Can someone teach me how to use the website of Russian Met Office?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anybody know?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Their website has an English version, at least partly
https://meteoinfo.ru/en/
cf. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrometeorological_Centre_of_Russia

If you click on the map, you´ll get a forecast for places there.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> Their website has an English version, at least partly
> https://meteoinfo.ru/en/
> cf. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrometeorological_Centre_of_Russia
> 
> If you click on the map, you´ll get a forecast for places there.


I type Yakutsk but it does not accept the name?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

No, it doesn´t accept 
Якутск
either.

I agree, it is not easy to navigate, apparently it will require further effort, if it is at all possible.

The Actual Data section might be a way, but one apparently has to know the geography well
https://meteoinfo.ru/en/pogoda-eng

Personally I tend to use the Norwegian www.yr.no website https://www.yr.no/place/Russia/Sakha/Yakutsk/
which is often unusually reliable internationally.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yakutsk for example is in the "Republic Saha" region on the Russian website

https://meteoinfo.ru/en/pogoda-eng

& you´ll get some info then.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> Yakutsk for example is in the "Republic Saha" region on the Russian website
> 
> https://meteoinfo.ru/en/pogoda-eng
> 
> & you´ll get some info then.


I got it. Thanks


----------

